# Horrible News!!!



## DeadRose (Aug 3, 2011)

** I tried posting this, I don't know what happened I can't find it**

I got horrible news for my birthday today.

Some of you may know that Candy came from another country. Her sister went to Canada with my sister and Candy came to U.S to me.

Well, Last night she (my sister's dog) was mauled by a greyhound who grabbed her by her little face. I do not have much info on the extent of the injuries but I know that her jaw was broken. The owner of the greyhound claimed that her dog was sick and hadn't eaten in days.

Right now the dog is sedated and gonna go through surgery. My sister is devastated and I am soooo sad...  She is about the same size of my dog, which is well under 2 pounds. She is 4 days shy of being 3 months old... 

Please keep her in your thoughts!!!


----------



## Nohauk (Sep 6, 2011)

Oh my god!!! Dont know what to say... Heartbroken for u all... So sorry


----------



## Nohauk (Sep 6, 2011)

Im praying for her... Pls let us know he she gets on...


----------



## jalene1985 (Sep 16, 2011)

I hope she pulls through for your sister


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

OH I am so sorry to hear this bad news! Please keep us posted, I will be thinking of you and that precious baby today.


----------



## Charlotte~ (Apr 5, 2011)

Poor thing! And your poor sister! She must be heartbroken. I hope the gorgeous little girl pulls through, she'll be in my thoughts.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Awe prayers to all of you, so terrible. 
On good note love pictures of Candy. When I was pregnant 33 years ago I was going to name more daughter Candy, her last name stick, She was going to be Candy cane Stick. Well everyone didn't like it. So I didn't. She now said she would have liked it. 
Here is also picture of Amberleah in my sleeper.


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh my gosh, that poor baby.... Not only for the injuries sustained but if they greyhound was ill I hope she didn't contract anything!! Greyhounds to my knowledge aren't usually dog aggressive, who knows what was going through its head at the time to do something like that!! I think BOTH dogs should be at the vet!


----------



## DeadRose (Aug 3, 2011)

Thanks everybody. I got more info on what happened. My sister's boyfriend was walking her On a leash and then the other dog walked by On a leash and All of the sudden grabbed the little dog by her face. My sister's bf got On top of the dog and hand-forced his mouth open as he was trying not to yank her out. That would have torn her apart. 

Because of this he also got injuries in his hands as the dog didn't want to let go.

The greyhound owner seemed shocked
And extremely helpful and mortified. He took them yo yhe vet and stayed there....It seems like the dog was sick and because of this they had him on a diet.

I am glad that it wasn't my sister walking the dog as obviously he is stronger, and he is a big dude.

The dog seems to be doing alright but still sedated waiting for the surgeon. She is not hurt in Any part of her body other than her face....

Oh and BTW those pictures are my sister's dog "nana"...


----------



## AllaboutEve (May 20, 2010)

That's so terrible, thank goodness her boyfriend was quick thinking & rescued her. Even more worrying that they were both on leads. I hops she makes a good recovery.

The slipper pictures are so sweet, I thought I would share a pic of poppy on my boyfriends slippers now I think I've finally worked out this photobucket app! Yes his feet are in them!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I am glad the greyhound owners were concerned and cooperative. They should be paying all the bills of course. As for him being on a diet as the 'reason' he grabbed the pup... I don't buy it. Greyhounds have a VERY strong prey drive. That's what they were bred for. I'm sure he wasn't thinking he would just eat the pup as a snack because he was hungry. He was definitely going to kill it, just as he would kill a rabbit he chased down.


----------



## wild.irish.rose (Jul 7, 2011)

im sure every1 will be praying-thats terrible.cute pics of candy though


----------



## DeadRose (Aug 3, 2011)

wild.irish.rose said:


> im sure every1 will be praying-thats terrible.cute pics of candy though


If you are referring to the pics I posted in this thread with the original post. (the one with the shoe and the one with the sweater) Those are the pics of my sister's dog.... :-(


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Ahh that's right, prey drive!!! I couldn't imagine a greyhound showing that kind of 'dog aggression,' but duh; now I feel dumb. Sighthound... prey.. tiny creature. 

Very good that the other owner stayed around.. that's usually not the case. I'm an addict to all those cheesy court shows, Judge Judy, People's Court, Judge Pirro etc. and 9 times outta 10 the person who's pet was the attacker is in total denial.


----------



## DeadRose (Aug 3, 2011)

Brodysmom said:


> I am glad the greyhound owners were concerned and cooperative. They should be paying all the bills of course. As for him being on a diet as the 'reason' he grabbed the pup... I don't buy it. Greyhounds have a VERY strong prey drive. That's what they were bred for. I'm sure he wasn't thinking he would just eat the pup as a snack because he was hungry. He was definitely going to kill it, just as he would kill a rabbit he chased down.


I agree! I do not believe he would actually "eat" the puppy but I think that not eating well/enough and not feeling well could have affected the dog's mood and behavior. And yes, those dogs have a strong prey drive and are very quickly with their movements because of this...


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 30, 2011)

That's devastating news. Such a shock for everyone.


----------



## Chimom4 (Sep 26, 2010)

Brodysmom said:


> I am glad the greyhound owners were concerned and cooperative. They should be paying all the bills of course. As for him being on a diet as the 'reason' he grabbed the pup... I don't buy it. Greyhounds have a VERY strong prey drive. That's what they were bred for. I'm sure he wasn't thinking he would just eat the pup as a snack because he was hungry. He was definitely going to kill it, just as he would kill a rabbit he chased down.


I was thinking this same thing. I had considered adopting a greyhound because they are such sweet dogs normally, but changed my mind when I researched it and found out about their strong prey drives. I was worried about my little Chippy who could be mistaken (I suppose) for a small white rabbit. 

Oh, this poor poor baby! She didn't even know what hit her, probably! I will keep her in my prayers!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

OMG how terrible!!  I hope the baby recovers w/o any ill effects. Poor thing....


----------



## Stephanie3378 (Sep 27, 2011)

Oh no! That's awful!! Best wishes to that poor little pup and to your sister


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Oh no I am so sorry, what a terrible sitution. I hope everything will be OK. I am glad she is doing better. Please keep us updated on the outcome. 
I totally agree with Brodysmom on this. 




Brodysmom said:


> I am glad the greyhound owners were concerned and cooperative. They should be paying all the bills of course. As for him being on a diet as the 'reason' he grabbed the pup... I don't buy it. Greyhounds have a VERY strong prey drive. That's what they were bred for. I'm sure he wasn't thinking he would just eat the pup as a snack because he was hungry. He was definitely going to kill it, just as he would kill a rabbit he chased down.


----------



## roughhouse (Mar 1, 2009)

Poor baby! I am sending prayers for the best. 

Prey drive is scarey to me with the little chis. We have a friend with a pit bull who has a crazy prey drive. We watch him for labor day weekend every year and we don't let him anywhere near the chis. He isn't at all dog aggressive but I don't want my little running chihuahuas to look like little squirrels or cats. My chihuahuas expect pit bulls to be nice to them and I don't want to shatter that image or take a chance with their lives.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

OMG! I am so sorry! Bless its little heart :-( I agree with the above, as soon as I heard Greyhound I thought prey drive.


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

I am SO sorry to hear this! I hate that things like this are even possible! We'll be thinking of you, your sister, and that poor little baby from over here!! Please keep updating!


----------

